# Setting up USB Printer



## Deleted member 2077 (May 9, 2012)

Hi, I have the following printer:


```
<Hewlett-Packard HP LaserJet 1020, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2>
```

It works fine under Windows 7.  I went though the handbook and installed CUPs and the foo2zjs driver.  Under CUPs web interface I see the printer and add it.  Everything appears fine.  I even print a test job and CUPs says it was successful, but doesn't print.

In CUPs it shows this:
	
	



```
HP LaserJet 1020 (HP LaserJet 1020)
HP LaserJet 1020 USB FN22LTV HPLIP (HP LaserJet 1020)
```
  I tried both of them.

*dmesg*

```
uhub4: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
ugen1.2: <PIXART> at usbus1
ums0: <PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on usbus1
ums0: 3 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
ugen4.2: <Hewlett-Packard> at usbus4
ugen4.3: <vendor 0x058f> at usbus4
uhub5: <vendor 0x058f product 0x6254, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 3> on usbus4
ugen1.3: <Lite-On Technology Corp.> at usbus1
ukbd0: <Lite-On Technology Corp. HP Basic USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.04, addr 3> on usbus1
kbd0 at ukbd0
uhub5: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ulpt0: <Hewlett-Packard HP LaserJet 1020, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus4
ulpt0: using bi-directional mode
ulpt0: <Hewlett-Packard HP LaserJet 1020, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus4
ulpt0: using bi-directional mode
```

I also tried building kernel without ulpt (but keeps auto loading it I guess?).  I also tried the hplip drivers, but my printer doesn't show up.

/etc/rc.conf

```
cupsd_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
```

/etc/devfs.rules

```
[system=10]
add path 'ulpt0' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'usb/4.2.0' mode 0660 group cups
```

There are no errors in any of my logs.  Everything indicates that it's working fine (test page says "Success").  How do I troubleshoot this?

It's a standard black/white printer, no color, no scanner, no fax, etc.  This is FreeBSD 9 btw, most guides I've found on google are for 8 or below.


----------



## wblock@ (May 10, 2012)

Try the unlpt0 non-resetting device instead of plain ulpt0.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (May 10, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Try the unlpt0 non-resetting device instead of plain ulpt0.



Thanks.  I tried that, but same thing.  Under CUPS I print test page and still comes back with 
	
	



```
completed at Thu May 10 13:59:47 2012
```

I tried on 'debug' option for logging, but it just spams a bunch about the http/cgi server.

Also shouldn't this work? [cmd=]lptest > /dev/unlpt0[/cmd]?  Should I set up lpr printing first?  I was just following the CUPS guide assuming CUPS could print directly?

My goal here is to share it out to windows clients.  I don't care much about native printing.  What do I need for this?  CUPS + foo drivers + samba?

error.log: http://pastebin.com/sC3XSxyk

This is the guide I'm going by: http://www.freebsdonline.com/content/view/645/506/, is it still valid for 9.0?


----------



## wblock@ (May 11, 2012)

Plain text printing may not work on that printer, it's "host-based".  After it is turned on, a firmware download is required before it will work.  See http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-LaserJet_1020.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (May 13, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Plain text printing may not work on that printer, it's "host-based".  After it is turned on, a firmware download is required before it will work.  See http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-LaserJet_1020.



Thanks again for the reply.

Yep, I tried that and it does seem to take.  That is, the printer lights starts flashing and realigning heads, etc.  But still after firmware is uploaded, can't get it to print in CUPS or in Windows (via Samba share).


----------

